# Fencing options, What fencing should I go with?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My herd is growing and I don't really want to keep moving my permanent fence around.
It is a 3 wire electric fence and is about 48 or 50 by 60.
It takes me a few hours to move it and each time the wire gets more worn out. It is still the same wire I used last fall and through the winter though.
Now the wire had broken twice and I am taking it off and re-fencing in a different area.
Very annoying and hard to work with.

For my first option I was thinking of going with sheep/goat field fencing. It is the 330ft rolls that are 4ft tall and marked with red at the top. They are $280 a roll.

2nd option is electric netting. I could move that around easier. However one doe has horns (that I don't really want removed, I like the way they look and she doesn't use them) and it might get caught in the netting.

But I am also going to get a LDG pup so I need some space for her to run around.
So maybe I should get the 1st option and fence off a acre minimum.
But the down side on that is that my herd of soon to be 7 goats will eat all green things in the fence and then what? Is it okay to have grass/browse for a few months and then let them have a dry pen? I know the electric fence area I have now they ate down in a week or so, with 4 does.
I can't really fence more than 1.5 acres as we have broilers to move around with our poultry netting. We only have 3.1 acres total.
Will that be enough space for them? Do they need grass/browse at all times?

How does it work to keep them in a dry pen? What is the risk for worms?
I know friends and breeders that don't have much space and have them in a dry pen...but they go through more hay. I JUST bought 50 bales on top of 5-10 I already had...so that should last until hay gets in. I just don't know how long 1-1.5 acres will last for 4 senior does, 1 junior, 1 yearling, and one doeling (7 total).

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance!

Also should I try to see if I can 'board' my goats at a friends place just up the road for 1-2 summer months for the grass to grow back? He has a BIG field (actually fields) that is just grass/weeds. I would need to bring my own fencing. Not Ideal as I would have to drive 1/4-1/2 miles to see them 2-3 times a day. Just a thought.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have boer and boer mix, and 95% of the main pen is just field fencing, 4x4 squares, and 4' tall. We bought it at Lowes, I think 330ft for $150 a roll? 
The buck pen, and the new pen we built, as well as the front of the main pen is the 4ft. 2x4 squares. I believe it's 100ft. for $60-70 at Lowes. 

The only worries with the field fencing with the 4x4 squares is the fact horned goats can get their heads stuck. Young kids could possibly get out too. We've NEVER had a kid get out though. Our girls learned very fast where they can and can't get into the fence, mostly they just climb on it to try and reach leaves. We don't have a problem with them climbing on the 2x4 fencing.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We use the red brand goat fence. The horses share some of the fence lines too, so we didn't want the field fencing with the larger squares in case they decided to put a leg through the fence. Its expensive, but works just fine. We have a strand of electric half way up the fence to keep the goats off it and keep them from rubbing on it. I would definately go bigger now rather than later just from experience lol. We have moved fence way too many times here! 
On the electric netting, I've seen people using it and all their goats were horned. I was thinking about getting some to split my fields in half so I an rotate from one side to the other. That might be an option for you too if you are worried about them eating everything down to fast. I don't see why the goat would get close enough to get her horns in it if the electric is on.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the fencing we use (pardon the goats bum in the way) We have found it is quite good at keeping them all in even the little kids. As long as it is strained properly etc. None of my goats have got their heads stuck, LOL their horns are to big. 
P.s the bit that is squished is a bit that wasnt strained properly and the goats chewed on my apple trees hehe. :laugh:


----------

